# OTHER SERRAS



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Post photo and species description. This is meant to give all users a good idea of what they look like, use the normal threads to discuss your pictures more.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Spilopleura CF


















Elongatus River Variant


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Spilopleura Complex Form 
Munen

Joe


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

8 inch S. Geryi

8 inch Gold Xingu Rhom


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

This fish is not mine (yet) but its from my webpage. I always post pictures of dude so I though you would like to see this awesome Brandtii who belongs to Bob Hare. This particular fish has a completely insane rage problem and looks all the more menacing. This is probably the largest in captiviy in the US. (largest is in the orient suppsodely).


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

A full body shot


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im trying to post it for you but it keeps screwing up I had to convert to JPG


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

heres my 6-7inch gold spilo

care2 link


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

some shots of my gold spilos (S.spilopleura) at different sizes























newest pics


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here is a picture of my 5" Serrasalmus Altuvei


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

My Webpage
spilo cf


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

S.brandti (soon to be with BDKing57)








S.brandti (now with serrapygo)








S.elongatus








S.elongatus "xingu" (now with don h)








S.geryi








S.spilopleura








S.manueli "xingu"(now with codo)








S.manueli "xingu" (now with fishgod)








UI serrasalmus specie








[


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That gold was a monster, Did you say he was your meanest?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> That gold was a monster, Did you say he was your meanest?


 that spilo is an all round great fish. it's large, aggresive and looks sweet


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Spilo CF








Spilo


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

9'', this shot shows color


----------



## Birdman (Mar 19, 2003)

7'', another brandtii

















another shot


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

About 4,5" of Serrasalmus manueli.


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

here some pics of my gold spilo


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

oops here are the pics


----------



## NJJustin (Jul 3, 2003)

one more


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

here's my spilo.. he was pretty messed up when i bought him.. but he's gettin better..no more tail/fin rots...


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

another one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Unpinned, so before it's definitely going







: bumpidy bump once more...

The best pics from this thread have made it into the Species Reference Galleries: see *here*


----------

